# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  MakerBot Mini, Digitizer and filament for sale

## Somewhereglass

Hi all, I have a barely used Makerbot Replicator Mini, a Makerbot Digitizer, and 5 spools of various colored filament, and all cords and manuals that I bought it for Christmas 2014. We ran it through a test run, and have not used it since. We paid $2300 for all, and I'd like to get at least $1250 for it all, not including shipping. 
Thanks!
Sarah

----------

